# Kindle 3g key board will not reset...Amazon says buy a new one



## jgirvine (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone know anything to try besides sliding and holding button.  I have my page 1 list of books, but nothing happens when I press buttons or try sliding the slide.......  Called Amazon Kindle CS and they say oh well, out of warranty need to get another one....

I do get an amber light when I plug it in for a little while then it goes out.  Sometimes when I slide the switch and hold I will get a green light for a little while but then it goes out.

Any ideas....just not money to get one right now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The restart that you do by sliding and holding is the only thing I can suggest.  Be sure it shows as fully charged, and hold the switch a good 30 to 40 seconds.  Then it should restart itself.

If indeed that doesn't work and the device is unresponsive, you might try searching for someone who might be willing to try to repair it.  You might ask at MobileRead -- they tend to be more into the nuts and bolts, literally.

I'd definitely suggest contacting Amazon again and asking if there's any sort of discount you can get on a replacement.  They have been known to offer such things in the past when devices were out of warranty.  Mind you, they have no obligation to do so, but it doesn't hurt to ask.  Nicely.


----------



## wvpeach (Jul 12, 2010)

Using your Kindles USB cord plug it into a running computer. Just running does not need to be online. If a install screen comes up close it there is nothing to install. Leave it plugged into the computer for at least 30 minutes. Then unplug it. Hold down the " home " button and the power button over for slightly longer than 30 seconds. Do this simultaneously, ( power and home button.) After plug it right back into the computer. The kindle should reset at which time you'd get the USB message after it resets. Once reset you can take it off the computer. 

  If that does not work, call Amazon they will have a reduced cost replacement option for you.


----------



## jruschme (Dec 1, 2012)

We've actually had 3 3g KKs die that way. I suspect something happens with the eInk display or its connection to the rest of the Kindle.

Anyway, I'd talk to Amazon about a discount on a refurb (you then send them back the broken one). They have been very good to us in the past that way.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

You might need a new charger.. or a new battery -  If the green light doesn't stay on.  I know we cannot change our own batteries - but I would think Amazon can change them.  You might want to call them back and/or buy a new charger.  I had a lot of problems with amber lights for awhile until I replaced mine.


----------

